# 9N front wheel weights



## Benjamin W. Cornish (Oct 26, 2017)

I have a Ford 9N and am looking for a set of front wheel weights, the front end is too lite with my backhoe on the back. Please respond if you can help me.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

Are you looking for new or used? I would search you local classifieds to see if there are some suitcase weights for sale.


----------



## Benjamin W. Cornish (Oct 26, 2017)

I am looking for used or new/old stock, been told they are no longer made. Where I live most of the old tractor parts are sold at a spring auction by a club in a near by county.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

Well, suitcase weights are pretty common, so you shouldn't have too much difficulty finding some - they won't be specific to your make and model, but they're more or less a generic item. If you don't have a hanger on the front of your tractor you may need to add one.


----------



## crawdaddy (Dec 7, 2011)

Benjamin W. Cornish said:


> I have a Ford 9N and am looking for a set of front wheel weights, the front end is too lite with my backhoe on the back. Please respond if you can help me.


Greetings Ben.. What kind of Backhoe do you have? mow mounted? how is it powered up hydraulic? I just got a used Wallenstein GX620 that was at one time connected via 3 pt hitch..on some tractor. I was thinking of buying a ferguson tea20 or ford 8n or 9n,and mounting it and leaving it on all the time.. What pump? PTO pump? I have a John Deere 202 that is bigger than Id like to run this hoe..


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Ideally you would like to have a Front end Loader on your tractor to go with the backhoe. That would give the weight and ease of adding more, and with the bucket planted on the ground, it would give you more stability when using the hoe.


----------

